# Re: quit fretting about the interview



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *abkearney@travel-net.com* on *Sun, 13 Feb 2000 21:54:16 GMT*
   Alright I want to let everyone know that, the interview and the whole 
recruiting procedure is not that difficult. I enlisted 3 years ago as a 
Reservist and now I am transfering to the Regular Force. The procedure is as 
follows. 
1 the aptitude test- this is a basic knowledge test to figure out what you 
know it is a pass or fail- its pretty damn hard to fail
2 Series of tests- which include mechanical, electrical, english grammar, and 
of course math. These tests allow the recruiters to figure out what skill level 
you are at and what trades are best for you.
3 PT test and Medical- if you got legs and you can run - you are hired pretty 
much unless you have any medical problems
4 The Interview- This is not a difficult one- it‘s all basic questions about 
your life, your goals, and anything else the recruiter wants to ask.
My point is that I keep getting these e-mails from people who are worried about 
the interview.
Unless you are planning on going to RMC then all you need is a minimum of 17 
credits or equivalent to. You should also be in good shape. Marks don‘t really 
concern them because you have to pass all the certain criteria that they have 
layed out for the testing. If you don‘t pass it then your out of luck but not 
to many people fail unless they have never gone to school. Keep a positive
 attitude when in the interview and look sharp and keen. 
Good Luck to all and "Don‘t sweat the small things"
Pte Kearney 
Ottawa, Ont

---------------------------------------------
This message was sent using Travel-Net Webmail.
 http://www.travel-net.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jason Burns" <koepke@home.com>* on *Sun, 13 Feb 2000 23:15:48 -0500*
Hello all, I‘m new to the list.
I just finished up my enlistment process a week ago. Here‘s what I had to
do:
1 Initial signup.
They made me watch a bunch of videos about the trades I was interested in
and fill out a questionaire. My file was submitted and I was scheduled for
an aptitude test.
2 Aptitude test.
This wasn‘t as easy was I thought it would be but wasn‘t too difficult
either. Out of my class of 12 only 3 of us passed. A friend also wrote this
test at a different time and out of his class of 25, 10 passed. I was then
scheduled for an interview.
3 Interview.
I was asked a bunch of questions about my hobbies, lifestyle, school, and
why I want to join. Not much to this one. I suppose it‘s to weed out the
real psychos.
4 Medical.
Just a quick general check-up. No different from a visit to the doctor‘s
office. No real problems here.
5 Fitness test.
This was also quite simple. Just a bunch of pushups and situps, a grip test,
and a step test. As long as you‘re not horribly lazy this shouldn‘t be a
problem at all.
Anyway, the process was fairly simple and I don‘t think most should have a
problem with it. Good luck to all you potential recruits =.
Jason
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 13, 2000 4:54 PM
Subject: Re: quit fretting about the interview
>    Alright I want to let everyone know that, the interview and the whole
> recruiting procedure is not that difficult. I enlisted 3 years ago as a
> Reservist and now I am transfering to the Regular Force. The procedure is
as
> follows.
> 1 the aptitude test- this is a basic knowledge test to figure out what
you
> know it is a pass or fail- its pretty damn hard to fail
>
>
> 2 Series of tests- which include mechanical, electrical, english
grammar, and
> of course math. These tests allow the recruiters to figure out what skill
level
> you are at and what trades are best for you.
>
> 3 PT test and Medical- if you got legs and you can run - you are hired
pretty
> much unless you have any medical problems
>
> 4 The Interview- This is not a difficult one- it‘s all basic questions
about
> your life, your goals, and anything else the recruiter wants to ask.
>
> My point is that I keep getting these e-mails from people who are worried
about
> the interview.
> Unless you are planning on going to RMC then all you need is a minimum of
17
> credits or equivalent to. You should also be in good shape. Marks don‘t
really
> concern them because you have to pass all the certain criteria that they
have
> layed out for the testing. If you don‘t pass it then your out of luck but
not
> to many people fail unless they have never gone to school. Keep a positive
>  attitude when in the interview and look sharp and keen.
>
> Good Luck to all and "Don‘t sweat the small things"
>
> Pte Kearney
> Ottawa, Ont
>
>
> ---------------------------------------------
> This message was sent using Travel-Net Webmail.
>  http://www.travel-net.com/ 
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *william durrant <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 20:19:16 -0500*
>From: "Gareth Green" 
>To: "william durrant" 
>Subject: Re: Fw: quit fretting about the interview
>Date: Tue, 15 Feb 2000 19:54:24 -0800
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2314.1300
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2314.1300
>
>
>
>> >>just thought that i‘d reply to this one.....I‘m new on this list as
>well.
>> >>I‘d like to clear up a few things.....
>> >>1. The Canadian Forces Recruiting Center cares very much about your
>> grades in high school.....even if you do well on the Canadian Forces
>> Aptitude Test CFAT, you will be placed on a merit list for your chosen
>> occupation and your transcripts are taken into account when placed on that
>> list.
>> >>2. You require a MINIMUM of 15 high school credits.
>> >>3. Chances are, if you walk into the interview process thinking it‘s
>> going to be a cake walk.........you‘ll fail!
>> -bill
>> At 07:10 PM 14-02-00 -0800, Gareth Green wrote:
>> >Bill,
>> >I thought you might be interested in this mailing.  It is part of a
>thread
>> >that had been going on for a few days now.  Enjoy
>> >
>> >Green
>
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

